# TD or TDI in a Quantum Syncro



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

I currently have a 2003 1.9 TDI Jetta. I love it but I drive it off road too much. I was looking at possibly replacing it with a Quantum Syncro and doing a turbo diesel swap. I just don't know what engines bolt up. I do know that almost any VW/Audi 4 cylinder bolt up, but that is with the transversely mounted engines. I don't know too much about the longitudinal engines. I know the 1.6 TD was available in it but would a Passat 1.9 TDI bolt into it. If not what more modern turbo diesel engines bolt up to the awd gearbox?


----------



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

someone needs to reply bump


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

GTFORZA said:


> I currently have a 2003 1.9 TDI Jetta. I love it but I drive it off road too much. I was looking at possibly replacing it with a Quantum Syncro and doing a turbo diesel swap. I just don't know what engines bolt up. I do know that almost any VW/Audi 4 cylinder bolt up, but that is with the transversely mounted engines. I don't know too much about the longitudinal engines. I know the 1.6 TD was available in it but would a Passat 1.9 TDI bolt into it. If not what more modern turbo diesel engines bolt up to the awd gearbox?


QSW=/=4 cylinder 

I wanted to do a 1.8T swap, not possible without a custom adaptor plate, flywheel/clutch/starter setup.


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

5 cylinder Audi diesels will bolt in. 4 cyl engines have different bellhousing bolt pattern, mountings etc. For 4 cyl diesel, you will need newer Audi quattro transmission which have both patterns. Mountings are still different, for later TDI you need to go custom. 1,6, 1,9 IDI, and early TDI (1Z, AHU) will bolt to 4cyl subframe. FWD subframe does not have transmission mounts. 
Here is my Audi 80 quattro 1,9TD build, originally 1,8 gasser.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

For the amount of money you are going to spend to try and get better then 25mpg with diesel, you would be driving the QSW, un-molested for many years. 

My QSW has done 27mpg at 7,000' here in Colorado cruising at 60 mph. 

Off road? Get a 2wd Toyota pickup and make it into a pre-runner.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Row1Rich said:


> QSW=/=4 cylinder
> 
> I wanted to do a 1.8T swap, not possible without a custom adaptor plate, flywheel/clutch/starter setup.


There's only one trans I know of that will service both 4 & 5 cylinder cars, that used in the 1990 audi 80q which has both bolt patterns. Thought I had found one when I was collecting parts for a Fox syncro but it was sold out from under me.

It's a good idea and it's been talked about before but the only direct swap in for diesel is the Audi 2.0 5 cylinder diesel /turbo D engine. The benefit here is that you don't have to worry about the electronics of the TDI with the older IDI diesel.

steve a


----------

